# Secret compartment in trunk



## sabaguy (Jan 30, 2009)

What's this compartment in the very back of the trunk used for? https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A15qXGF1nQa8e

It seems like it should have a door or cover, but our Beetle didn't come with one.

(2014 Beetle)


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sabaguy said:


> What's this compartment in the very back of the trunk used for?
> 
> It seems like it should have a door or cover, but our Beetle didn't come with one.
> 
> (2014 Beetle)


Please attach a pic. Have no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## sabaguy (Jan 30, 2009)

the beet said:


> Please attach a pic. Have no idea what you are referring to.


Thanks, but I am unable to link to a URL with a pic of the compartment. And I don't see a way to upload photos to the forum.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

the beet said:


> Please attach a pic. Have no idea what you are referring to.


Are you referring to the warning triangle holder? The US version did not come with that standard.


----------



## sabaguy (Jan 30, 2009)

KCXTWO said:


> Are you referring to the warning triangle holder? The US version did not come with that standard.


I know you're right, it does have a small triangle emblem above the compartment. Our Beetle is a US version.

I gave up on trying to upload the pic and just put the URL link in the original post.

Curious that they would just leave the compartment open. It could be useful storage if it had a door.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

KCXTWO said:


> Are you referring to the warning triangle holder? The US version did not come with that standard.


My 2013 2.5 Beetle has the warning triangle holder and the warning triangle that I purchased through my VW dealers parts department post vehicle purchase:


----------



## sabaguy (Jan 30, 2009)

A triangle could be quite useful. Thanks for the pic.

I'll check our dealer and see if I can buy one locally.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

RFROSS said:


> My 2013 2.5 Beetle has the warning triangle holder and the warning triangle that I purchased through my VW dealers parts department post vehicle purchase:
> 
> Ahhhh... Seeing is believing. I have a US 2012 and don't have that on mine.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

RFROSS said:


> My 2013 2.5 Beetle has the warning triangle holder and the warning triangle that I purchased through my VW dealers parts department post vehicle purchase:



why would they not include this $.03 piece from factory?:banghead: I mean, with the horrible depreciation, its the least they could have done.....At least we have the driver side dash cubby, unlike the GTi's. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

KCXTWO said:


> Are you referring to the warning triangle holder? The US version did not come with that standard.


My 2013 is a US spec Beetle.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

AGLI2NV said:


> why would they not include this $.03 piece from factory?:banghead: I mean, with the horrible depreciation, its the least they could have done.....At least we have the driver side dash cubby, unlike the GTi's. :laugh::thumbup:


I couldn't agree more! It should be standard here as well. Interestingly enough, mine came with the warning triangle and the first aid kit (probably dealer installed to pad the price) but I did not pay for it. AND I have the warning triangle from my previous Eos  Such a handy tool I hope never to have to use.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

RFROSS said:


> My 2013 is a US spec Beetle.


Yep, didn't finish my thought. The holder is there, the warning triangle is not included standard.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vwdeluxe said:


> I couldn't agree more! It should be standard here as well. Interestingly enough, mine came with the warning triangle and the first aid kit (probably dealer installed to pad the price) but I did not pay for it. AND I have the warning triangle from my previous Eos  Such a handy tool I hope never to have to use.


I got the first aid kit still in the packaging but no warning triangle. Guess I'll need to find one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

AGLI2NV said:


> I got the first aid kit still in the packaging but no warning triangle. Guess I'll need to find one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The warning triangle is the VW Accessories catalog. My dealer didn't have it in stock so he ordered it and it arrived the next day. IIRC I paid less than $25 for it.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

AGLI2NV said:


> why would they not include this $.03 piece from factory?:banghead: I mean, with the horrible depreciation, its the least they could have done.....At least we have the driver side dash cubby, unlike the GTi's. :laugh::thumbup:


because it manufacturing you multiply the cost of the item/change by the number of units to arrive at the cost, and its a bit more than three cents.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Chrisho said:


> because it manufacturing you multiply the cost of the item/change by the number of units to arrive at the cost, and its a bit more than three cents.


My point is they more than made up for it in the ridiculous prices they were asking for these cars new. Just Ask anyone who purchased a beetle new. These cars lost $10,000 in value as soon as the papers were signed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I ordered one today from the local dealer.
Hope to have it on Thursday.
I've always known what went there, but never really invested any effort to call over and order the warning triangle.

I'm not going to argue that they SHOULD have included it because of the cost or depreciation of the car but if they had charged me another $50 on the price of the car and this was in there I would've been happy to have it, and they would've made 2X the money that I'd never have asked twice about. Lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Saw the title of the thread and totally though I would end up finding a new hidden compartment. I am disappoint


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

It amazes me that the US doesn't include such basic safety devices like the Emergency Reflective Triangle and the First Aid Kit. Such items are mandatory in most countries
and you can be fined if you get pulled over and you don't have the required items in your vehicle. It wouldn't cost them more than about $40-50 bucks to include them and 
perhaps save a life.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

got mine today...finishes the look in the trunk and serves a purpose as well...should have come with the car!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So i also went and bought the Triangle so fill the gap, but it seems that there are supposed to be some straps or a cover to keep this thing in place. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## jfamondone (Feb 28, 2015)

*Hello Please Help!*

For all of you that have purchased the "WARNING TRIANGLE", would you please be so kind as to provide the part number.
My dealer, "The Largest VW Dealership in the Southeast" does not know the part number for this item.
Thanks in advance for your help.
John


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Are you referring to the warning triangle holder? The US version did not come with that standard.


I did not phrase this post correctly. I wanted to state that the warning triangle PN# 1Y0093055 was not standard in the NAR cars. The holder in the rear panel is supplied.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Volkswagen-1y...1429422177&sr=8-1&keywords=vw+safety+triangle

which dealership in Florida John???


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> I did not phrase this post correctly. I wanted to state that the warning triangle PN# 1Y0093055 was not standard in the NAR cars. The holder in the rear panel is supplied.


Do you mean the actual spot to place the warning triangle or is a cover actually in the rear of the euro beetles that hold the Warning Triangle from falling out?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I know not many people were looking at this thread but if someone stumbles upon this I removed the panel that holds then"Warning Triangle and insert some buckle straps and hid the excess behind the panel and now the triangle doesn't fly out during a hard stop.


----------

